# Harmon Kardon Drive and Play install: MKIV GTI



## GilliamII (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking for some quick help on this. I've searched here and at other forums with no luck. So here goes:
I have the original Drive and Play system with the wired FM adapter. I have the display unit and control placed and "wired" and the control unit itself stuffed in behind the dash. The problem I'm having is with the FM adapter. The plug-in for the FM antenna on the back of the head unit does not match the (what I assume is) the standard FM plug on the adapter. 
I've seen that people have this system installed in their MKIVs and have mentioned that they used the wired adapter. Am I going to have to do some cutting and splicing to make this work? My car is a '00 GTI and does have the Monsoon sound system but I am also doing this install on my sister's 99 New Beetle and the plugs are the same.


_Modified by GilliamII at 9:08 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Harmon Kardon Drive and Play install: MKIV GTI (GilliamII)*

euro antenna adapter i believe its metra 10 or 12?


----------



## GilliamII (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Harmon Kardon Drive and Play install: MKIV GTI (bbplaya4lfe)*

Sweet! Looks like that exactly what I was figuring. Ordered a kit with 2 adapters (one each way) for $20 + shipping. Not sure if that's a good priceor not but at this point I'm just concerned about getting it to work.
And while I'm on that I may as well check to make sure I wired up the power correctly since that's about the only thing I can screw up at this point.







I have ground wired to brown, battery to red with white stripe and ignition to yellow with red stripe. Correct or is something going to go nuclear on me when I try to turn this thing on?








Thanks for the help!


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Harmon Kardon Drive and Play install: MKIV GTI (GilliamII)*

uhmnn woah. hold on lol. 
i would ground ground to chasis. 
red to red. 
ignition to 75x ontop of dead pedal 
thats what i have seen it done online. 
the price for the antenna is great! knowing that bestbuy sells one ways for 13$ each.


----------



## GilliamII (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Harmon Kardon Drive and Play install: MKIV GTI (bbplaya4lfe)*

Well, hooked up my adapters this weekend and gave it a shot - nothing. Unit seems to not be getting power, which is what I thought I might have a problem with in the end. I had been following the PDF for MKIV wiring I found on this thread to hook up directly to the wires for the radio itself. The ground I think I can trust (for the time being) but I will do more investigating on the other two.
My problems are that the harness for the D+P only gives me about 6-8 inches of wire to play with, the tight fit getting my hands in to work in that small area and the freezing ass cold weather I'm going to have this week.







I think when I teardown my console this time I'll snap some pics and (assuming I get it working) write up my process to help other lost folk.


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Harmon Kardon Drive and Play install: MKIV GTI (GilliamII)*

what you should do is try extending the cables if possible. i just brought a vw10 and vw20 antenna adapters for my xm fm direct module. now waiting for the xm to come in the mail! =\ hopefully wensday like it says online and ill be in the same position as you installing my stuff in the cold weather. atleast iimma have the heat on for most of the time. PM me or maybe theres a way we can talk and ill try to help you out.


----------



## myvrodrocks (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Harmon Kardon Drive and Play install: MKIV GTI (bbplaya4lfe)*

Doubble check those colors.  Red is usually switched and yellow is constant. Won't really matter, but it won't save settings if backwards.
I have the same unit installed. They are going for 20$ on ebay...


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Harmon Kardon Drive and Play install: MKIV GTI (myvrodrocks)*

I have the unit and will go through the aux function on my deck. My understanding is using the FM is a waste. Everyone that I asked said find a way to get in in an aux imput or hardwired to your deck. My old installer said that this unit on FM sounds as good as the FM things you can get at Target. Has anyone had a chance to use the blue tooth function on this yet. I didnt know it had bluetooth, but another guy said you phone will work through this.


----------

